# PC 4215 dovetail



## dirkost (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi Ho: I asked this question on another thread, but let me try again. I like the PC 4212 and have had no prolems with the half-blind dovetails, but the agatha plywood stock I'm using is just less than 1/2 inch (actually measures 0.475) and the standard 4212 set-up chops the ends off the dovetails.

So I got a 4215 miniature set-up. It works, but the problem is that the little 9/32 7 degree dovetail bit burns the wood and eventually gets black and won't cut any more. I have tried slower and faster feed rates, but short of getting bits by the truckload have not found a good solution.

Has anyone else used the 4215 for plywood? One suggestion was to run a smaller straight bit first, and I will give this a try. Any other ideas?

Dirk


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Is the width of your material the right width? For the dovetails & half-blinds your drawer sizing should be in 1" increments + 1/4". That works out to be 2-1/4", 3-1/4", 4-1/4", 5-1/4" & so on. That centers your joint on the stock. Even if your drawer opening was 5-1/4" you would still have a drawer that was sized down to 4-1/4" to fit in the opening. Bit height adjustment would make the joint tighter or looser.


----------



## dirkost (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi Ho: Thanks for the reply, but the width of the workpiece effects only the appearance at the ends. The formula applies only to the 4212 (not the 4215) but does give a good appearance.

I can't believe that I'm the only one that has used the 4215 on plywood. Has anyone else tried the mini dovetails on plywood?

Thanks, Dirk


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

What type of plywood are you using? Is it something like baltic birch or something from like Home Depot or Lowe's?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dirk

Plywood is NOT the best for dovetail joints,,no matter what type of plywood it is..
If you want the look of dovetail joints put them in place with the hand saw way.

But I will say using the right dovetail bit will help  like a 18 deg.type

http://cgi.ebay.com/16-pc-8mm-Shank...=ViewItem&pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item20b03697d7


=============


----------



## dirkost (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi Ho: The plywood is agathis which has cores that like baltic birch and skins that are agathis. However, I've played with other types of plywood and get the same results.

Thanks, Bob, but the reason for the dovetails is not for appearance, but rather for strength. These a big drawers but only about 4 inches high and carry lots of weight. That's also the reason for plywood.

Dirk


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

dirko said:


> Hi Ho: The plywood is agathis which has cores that like baltic birch and skins that are agathis. However, I've played with other types of plywood and get the same results.
> 
> Thanks, Bob, but the reason for the dovetails is not for appearance, but rather for strength. These a big drawers but only about 4 inches high and carry lots of weight. That's also the reason for plywood.
> 
> Dirk


As long as you are not particularly after the dovetail look, possibly a locking rabbet would give significant amount of mechanical strength and reduce the amount of antacid needed. I would also suggest a polyurethane glue for plywood.


----------

